# mowser.com



## Tirian (May 23, 2007)

If you are a tech junkie like me with a mobile phone which is a pda (smartphone, pocketpc) you might be interested in mowser.com

it takes any website and converts it to a pda friendly format - which means you can even read (or post) to the forums while you are on the move!!!

Matt


----------



## Herald (May 23, 2007)

Wow! Mowser is tremendous. I have a Cingular 8525 with a wide screen and Mowser translates web pages quicker than the browser does. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 23, 2007)

Cool. Thanks.


----------

